# LAPD Pelican 7060 LED Review



## OMNIHUGE (Jan 31, 2008)

Flashlight itself-awesome it will throw a beam for a good half a city block that you can easily distinguish details of whatever you're illuminating. The light is a bit larger than most belt carry lights which may cause a problem on smaller people. It is about 1" longer than the standard stinger.

I love the dual switching capability, even though the tailcap switch
is not very usable for a tactical shooting situation due to the size and front end weight of the light. The front is a bit top heavy for a syringe style grip. Mostly the tailcap switch helps with comfort depending on how you hold the light and what you're trying to look at. Plus if one switch goes bad you have the other. The switches work together, so you can turn it on with on and off with the other.

It is light weight and I love that. It's way easier on the back than the old 4D m*glight. Coming for a 4 D cell mag dropin led this thing is spectular. It's worth every penny to carry this light on my belt rather than reaching for the mag everytime I get out of my car. Don't get me wrong though the mag still sits in the car for several reasons.

I'm a big fan of the polymer body since it gets very cold in Northern IL and this light does not freeze my hand when I have to use it. 
This light blows away the stingers, strions, mags, and surefire's of the people I work with. Yes, it's larger, by a little, but not too large.

Holster- I got a basketweave holster which is open on both ends. The holster is duty belt size and is decent quality. Originally I wanted a closed bottom holster because people were talking about the tail button going off inadvertantly, but I have not had any issues with this. For those interested this is the nicest one I was able to find when I was looking
for one: http://www.stallionleather.com/prod...d=283&osCsid=a187a03331a80c41519f8ac92ee23882
http://www.stallionleather.com/images/7060-2.jpg
Pelican's customer service is also outstanding. My light did not come with a holster, but I called them and they put one in the mail same day. I also spoke with a person right when I called, no waiting, and fumbling through automatic menus. It was excellent. 

Overall I think this is a fantastic law enforcement light. On one charge it lasted me five 10 hour days (I work 1600-0200). I put it on the charger and it was ready in about 1 hour (takes about 4-5 for full charge). With pelican's service and warranty, this thing is a winner!


----------



## BillD (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks for a great review from the LEO perspective. 

I got this light for my son (aspiring LEO), and he absolutely loves it. We took it out and compared it to my Inova T4, and I could not believe how much brighter it was. Seems like the 130 lumen rating is VERY conservative.


----------



## Ilikeshinythings (Jan 31, 2008)

Nice review omnihuge. Any way of getting more photos? Beam shots? THanks!


----------



## OMNIHUGE (Jan 31, 2008)

Pic of light on my hip/distorted, but you get the idea.





Beamshot of Princeton tec Rage:





Beamshot of mag 2D with led dropin




Beamshot of 7060




Comp pic left to right: l0d q4, princeton rage, dorcy1watt,7060,mag 2d.








The beamshots were the best I could do, and were from about 8 Ft. My camera has never done well with low light pics.


----------



## Jay T (Jan 31, 2008)

For anyone reading the specs of this light please remember that the 130 lumen rating is very conservative. This light has been measured at 170 out the front meaning about 200+ at the emitter. 

Here are some beamshots vs a Tiablo A8 Q5 (advertised as 250 lumen).

7060





Tiablo


----------



## Ilikeshinythings (Jan 31, 2008)

Nice! For reference Jay-t is that tiablo A8 sporting an orange peel reflector or smooth? They look very close...actually to the naked eye I wouldn't be able to tell the difference. I like the LAPD! I would buy one if I were a cop for sure. I may just have to invent the SDPD some day...


----------



## Jay T (Feb 1, 2008)

Ilikeshinythings said:


> Nice! For reference Jay-t is that tiablo A8 sporting an orange peel reflector or smooth? They look very close...actually to the naked eye I wouldn't be able to tell the difference. I like the LAPD! I would buy one if I were a cop for sure. I may just have to invent the SDPD some day...



Smooth.

When I did some bathroom ceiling bounce tests the Tiablo did beat the 7060 for total output. 

One thing I wonder is what bin Pelican is using now? Mine has an older cree with 3 wires. Pelican must go through a large number of emitters so are they getting a better bin now?


----------



## Pellidon (Feb 1, 2008)

I used mine the other night to spotlight my roof after our 90+MPH straight line winds tore up parts of the city. Not my roof fortunately. :twothumbs: It was perfect for the job without lighting up the whole block like some of my other mega lights. A nice concentrated spot to see the roof on top of a two story 100+ year old behemoth house.


----------



## Phaserburn (Feb 1, 2008)

Jay T said:


> One thing I wonder is what bin Pelican is using now? Mine has an older cree with 3 wires. Pelican must go through a large number of emitters so are they getting a better bin now?


 
If I knew that, I'd probably buy one right away.


----------



## sledhead (Feb 1, 2008)

FoxInt is advertising these for $108.95 over in the dealer forum. I think this is a sale price, not sure though. Seems like a good price.


----------



## Ilikeshinythings (Feb 8, 2008)

So I got my 7060 in the mail today, and it seemed to be charged from the box, but I put it on the charger just in case. It blinks red for about a minute, charging, then it starts blinking green. In the manual it says blinking green indicate a problem with the charger. Any idea what this might mean?? I removed the battery to "reset" it, but it still does it.


----------



## ernsanada (Feb 8, 2008)

Try running your light for awhile to burn the battery down then try to recharge and see what happens.


----------



## Ilikeshinythings (Feb 9, 2008)

OK Ernsanada will do. Thanks.


----------



## JAS (Mar 30, 2008)

I am trying to determine if my Pelican 7060 is charging correctly. When I place it in the charger the LED displays solid red. I thought that it would flash red until it would switch to a green LED when it was fully charged. I can't seem to find my manual to determine what should be displayed. Can anybody please advise?


----------



## woodrow (Mar 31, 2008)

Nice review. The 7060, Fenix T1 and Tiablo MA6 are the best 3 lights I have ever owned. If I were a uniformed police officer, the 7060 would be the light I would carry.


----------



## LowBat (May 27, 2008)

Anyone know if Pelican is finally making a tailcap switch that isn't prone to accidental activations? That's the only problem with this light, and I'm hoping they correct this defect that LAPD insisted on.


----------



## Super Tico (Sep 21, 2009)

BUMP...
Anyone determined if the green flashing light is normal or a charger problem ?
my battery got to the point it would only keep charge for an hour so I put in a new one and I get the green flashing light too.


----------



## guam9092 (Sep 21, 2009)

I just looked at my 7060 instruction and it said that a flashing green light indicates a charger problem and to clean the contacts. If the problems is still there return it for repair or replacement. I assuming back to Pelican or where you purchase it from. A solid green light would indicate charging is complete.


----------

